# Do NOT click on this post



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I just want to see how many people will look at this even though the title says not to.

It was on candid camera with a little window and a big sign that said do not look and over 50 people looked.

Curiosity I guess.

My theory: there should be more people to look at this post than other posts (average posts of 50)

So we will see if more people than 50 look.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

HA! I am a bit of a renegade. One way to get me to do something is to tell be not to. :laugh: Oops... was it ok to reply?


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:laugh: I thought of not clicking on it but......I figured the computer wouldn't blow up.....and I was right......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL..Being a Goat Spot moderator.... I have to take a look see...just to make sure... things are OK...it's my job......HeHe... :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

:wave: 

:laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> LOL..Being a Goat Spot moderator.... I have to take a look see...just to make sure... things are OK...it's my job......HeHe... :laugh: :thumb:


Ditto ^^^


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:ROFL: I _almost_ didn't click, seeing as the title said not to; but my curiosity got the best of me! Whoops!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I ALWAYS do what I'm not supposed to ....


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> I ALWAYS do what I'm not supposed to ....


Same Here. I make my mother sooo proud. :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Call me a rebel...or just a moderator.  :thumb:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I wasn't going to (though I thought it was an odd thing to post) but I saw that 8 posts were made so....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:wink:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

A quick study of human nature. :wink:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I looked...... BAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!! lol


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> :laugh: I thought of not clicking on it but......I figured the computer wouldn't blow up.....and I was right......


 :laugh: Same here! I knew you didn't really mean for us not to look!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

wow...
In only 2 hours there is more than 50 people who looked.


----------

